# Hymer 694



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Has anyone got advice on having cruise control fitted and whats the best type.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to MHF, glad you joined us. Where abouts are you based


stew


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi stew,

Thank's Im in West Bromwich, West Midlands


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Think they are all much the same. We rang up a local company who came and fitted one at home for about £500.
Works extremely well but my view is that they are only any good if you have an automatic.
You don't get a lot of use in the U.K. Too much traffic!!!!!!
Try Here
They were very efficient. Recomended


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andy

Probably not much help, but at last year's NEC show in November, we met a family who stayed local because they were going on to have a cruise control fitted somewhere in or around Birmingham.

I don't know if you can get hold of a exhibitor's list for the motorhome show, NEC, November 2006. Maybe they exhibited this year too?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I reckon Gerald is thing of www.conrad-anderson.co.uk

stew


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I reckon Gerald is thing of www.conrad-anderson.co.uk
> 
> stew


Stew
I checked them out when I had mine fitted. They were a lot more expensive than Carfi


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank's Stew & Gerald,
I will look into them both

Regards
Andy


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy I had a 694 my favorite. What years yours?

I fitted a eagle control around £50.
http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/cruisecontrols/eagleeconomic-throttlelock.htm
Roy


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

You could try Dave Newell at Telford see he does them from £330 fitted
http://www.davenewell.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I can definitely recommend Dave Newell in Telford. 
http://www.davenewell.co.uk/
He fitted cruise to my A class earlier this year and it has been superb. He was also quick to act when a problem occurred. Mine is a Ducato(1995) and the controls are built into the gearknob-really easy to use.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Roy,

Its a 2001, there the best


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank's John,
I will check them out. 

Nice motorhome of yours by the way I see it on your drive when I go to my brothers house.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Andy is that a 2.8TD or 2.8JTD ?

I had the 2.8TD, the eagle while not a cruise control more of a throttle hold, but it did the job of giving your right foot a rest on a long drive, and cheap.



Roy


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Roy,

You know I have no idea as to it being TD or JTD.

I will find out


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If the dash looks like this its a 2.8TD


----------

